# Spielend lernen: Diese Fertigkeiten bekommt ihr durchs Zocken vermittelt



## AnneNeukirchner (28. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spielend lernen: Diese Fertigkeiten bekommt ihr durchs Zocken vermittelt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spielend lernen: Diese Fertigkeiten bekommt ihr durchs Zocken vermittelt


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (28. Oktober 2012)

Das ist im Vergleich zum letzten Mal doch ein deutlich besseres Special.


----------



## TheChicky (28. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, aber ich halte den Artikel für komplette Augenwischerei. Bei so ziemlich jedem anderen Hobby, sei es Fußballspielen, Fitnessstudio oder freiwillige Feuerwehr, wirst du mehr und nützlichere Dinge fürs wirkliche Leben tun als beim Zocken. Sei es die eigene Gesundheit, soziale Interaktion, frische Luft, ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit, etc.

Und genau deswegen ist zB auch tunlichst davon abzuraten in einem Bewerbungsgespräch - wenns nicht grad als Redakteur bei der PCGames ist - zu sagen, dein Hobby wäre Computerspielen. Dicker Minuspunkt. Und es wird auch keinen Psychologen, Arzt oder sonstigen Erziehungs- und Lebensberater geben, der dir raten wird, dir als Hobby (für die Kinder) Computerspielen auszusuchen.

Computerspielen macht Spaß und in Maßen ist es auch in Ordnung. Doch der potentielle Schaden ist im Verhältnis zum sehr zweifelhaften Nutzen bei weitem größer und das sollte man sich auch durch solche skurilen Artikel nicht schönreden.


----------



## Emke (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja bei Dark Souls lernt man wirklich Ehrgeizig zu sein und Ruhe zu bewahren trotz tausende von "seelen raubende" versuchen 

@TheChicky
Man sollte auch solche Artikel nicht ernst nehmen und sich deshalb nicht davon beeinflussen lassen


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2012)

nja, vorallem ist bei einem Special über Fähigkeiten die man über Spiele erlernen kann gehts ja eher weniger darum, was man wo anderst lernen könnte


----------



## munsterbuster (28. Oktober 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEoc9K2gIA8


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2012)

munsterbuster schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEoc9K2gIA8


 
schön, du hast gelernt wie man Links zu Videos postet, jetzt musste nur noch lernen was dazu zu schreiben wenn willst das man die anklickt


----------



## Nerdkiller (28. Oktober 2012)

Portal wird sogar als Freeware für amerikanische Schulen genutzt!


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2012)

Nerdkiller schrieb:


> Portal wird sogar als Freeware für amerikanische Schulen genutzt!


 
und gibt das nicht auch so ein Konzept für Minecraft?


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2012)

Nerdkiller schrieb:


> Portal wird sogar als Freeware für amerikanische Schulen genutzt!


 Und "Americas Army" auch.


----------



## der-jan (28. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> schön, du hast gelernt wie man Links zu Videos postet, jetzt musste nur noch lernen was dazu zu schreiben wenn willst das man die anklickt



es gab man ne zeit da hatte hier die forensoftware automatisch den youtube link in den namen des film umgewandelt.. oder war das beim gamestar forum?


----------



## Birdynator (28. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und "Americas Army" auch.


 

Made my Day


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> es gab man ne zeit da hatte hier die forensoftware automatisch den youtube link in den namen des film umgewandelt.. oder war das beim gamestar forum?


 
Das muss aber unter der alten Software gewesen sein, aber man könnte wenn man schon nichts dazu sagen will, auf "Video einfügen" gehn


----------



## JabberwockyGE (28. Oktober 2012)

> Sorry, aber ich halte den Artikel für komplette Augenwischerei. Bei so ziemlich jedem anderen Hobby, sei es Fußballspielen, Fitnessstudio oder freiwillige Feuerwehr, wirst du mehr und nützlichere Dinge fürs wirkliche Leben tun als beim Zocken. Sei es die eigene Gesundheit, soziale Interaktion, frische Luft, ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit, etc.
> 
> Und genau deswegen ist zB auch tunlichst davon abzuraten in einem Bewerbungsgespräch - wenns nicht grad als Redakteur bei der PCGames ist - zu sagen, dein Hobby wäre Computerspielen. Dicker Minuspunkt. Und es wird auch keinen Psychologen, Arzt oder sonstigen Erziehungs- und Lebensberater geben, der dir raten wird, dir als Hobby (für die Kinder) Computerspielen auszusuchen.
> 
> Computerspielen macht Spaß und in Maßen ist es auch in Ordnung. Doch der potentielle Schaden ist im Verhältnis zum sehr zweifelhaften Nutzen bei weitem größer und das sollte man sich auch durch solche skurilen Artikel nicht schönreden.​


 
Sorry aber ich halte deinen Kommentar dazu für Augenwischerei und dazu noch kleingeistig.
Warst du schonmal auf einem Bolzplatz?? Ich meine hast du auch mal gespielt?? Weisst du wieviele Schlägerein ich als Kind gesehen habe weil jemanden eine entscheidung nicht passte?? 

Zum Thema Gesundheit: Mein Vater war ebenfalls Fussballer und das im Profibereich. Weisst du wie schlecht seine Beine funktionieren nach jahrelangem Spielen und etlichen Verletzungen??

Frische Luft bekomme ich auf der Arbeit wahrlich genug.

Wenn du ein Problem damit hast das noch junge Medium zu akzeptieren und glaubst das man daraus nichts lernen oder schulen kann ist das deine subjektive Wahrnehmung, nichts anderes. Ich könnte gegenteiliges Behaupten.

Und hier treffen wir auf Frontal21-Niveau


> Computerspielen macht Spaß und in Maßen ist es auch in Ordnung. Doch der potentielle Schaden ist im Verhältnis zum sehr zweifelhaften Nutzen bei weitem größer und das sollte man sich auch durch solche skurilen Artikel nicht schönreden.


 
POTENIELLE SCHÄDEN ZUM SEHR ZWEIFELHAFTEN NUTZEN.....das ist und bleibt ein hobby. Nur weil du ein junges Medium verteufelst so wie es jede ältere Generation tut die dann noch nichtmal weiss worüber sie redet heisst das nicht das du anders bist als die Menschen die vor über hundert Jahren das Medium Film verteufeln, oder vor 50 Jahren erklärten das man quadratische Augen vom Fernseh gucken bekommt.

Da bekommt man einfach nur Brechreiz bei so manch subjektiven erfahrungen. 

Und der Arbeitgeber der mich nicht einstellt weil das Videospielen eins meiner Hobbys ist hat mich gar nicht verdient. Was das für Rückschlüsse auf meine Qualifikation bieten soll entzieht sich meiner Kentniss. Und an meiner Arbeitsstelle hätten die meisten gern meine Raktionsgeschwindigkeiten.

Folge des Videospiel-Hobbys welches ich seit über 25 Jahren praktiziere?? 
Ich sage ja


----------



## JabberwockyGE (28. Oktober 2012)

> Und "Americas Army" auch.


 
Was willst du damit sagen? auch die PCGames-Community sollte sich mal angewöhnen Behauptungen mit Belegen oder Quellen zu beweisen. 

Ansonsten sind es nichts als Behauptungen. Hier in Deutschland kann ich mir AA auch runterladen. 

Wer das spielt ist selbst schuld und hat nichts verstanden. Ich zocke Ego-Shooter seit es sie gibt aber ich zocke kein Rekrutierungs-Tool. Und nichts anderes ist AA. Dann könnt ihr euch jetzt auch aufregen das Soldaten in den USA in der Mall stehen und im Vorbeigehen rekrutieren. 

Tut hier aber gar nix zur Sache.

Als ich beim Bund war, war meine Kaserne die erste mit virtuellem Schiessstand. Da liegt man in einem Raum an einem Gewehr. Vor einem eine Leinwand. Und dann schiesst man auf virtuelle Figürchen. Sollte ich das als Spiel bezeichnen und dann mit CS vergleichen??

Jeder der was im Kopf hat weiss wofür AA steht.


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2012)

JabberwockyGE schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen? auch die PCGames-Community sollte sich mal angewöhnen Behauptungen mit Belegen oder Quellen zu beweisen.


 
also anstatt sich gleich so aufzuplustern, sollte man die feinheiten beachten, wie die offensichtlichen Smiliys, denn das war ein Scherz vom Mottenmann


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2012)

JabberwockyGE schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen?


Ich vermute so ziemlich das Gleiche, wie du. 
Allerdings werde ich aus deinem Geschreibsel nicht so ganz schlau. Also was du mir sagen willst, ist irgendwie nicht so ganz klar.  

Glaubst du jetzt ich habe mit meinem Kommentar eine pädagogisch wertvolle Freeware in den Raum werfen wollen?


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Oktober 2012)

Klar. Mausschubsen und Tasten drücken. Tolle Reaktion. Du bist mein Held. Get A Real Life.


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Get A Real Life.


 
Get a Brain ...
Junge, in Anbetracht dessen das es hier um geistige Dinge geht ist es völlig egal ob ich ein Buch lese aka. Seiten schubsen oder Schach spiele wo ich wieder Figuren schubse ist im wesentlichen egal


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Oktober 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Computerspielen macht Spaß und in Maßen ist es auch in Ordnung. *Doch der potentielle Schaden ist im Verhältnis zum sehr zweifelhaften Nutzen bei weitem größer* und das sollte man sich auch durch solche skurilen Artikel nicht schönreden.


 Vorneweg, ich finde deine Kommentare meistens sehr gut geschrieben und sie haben eine schöne Klarheit. Nur "leider" habe ich meistens eine andere Meinung.  

Ob jetzt Spiele tatsächlich Fähigkeiten vermitteln oder auch nicht, geschenkt. Nachfolgend ein Musterbeispiel für ganz viele solcher Fälle die durch News auch bei PCG gegeistert ist.

*Symptom:*


> Dieses Wochenende wurde der *32-jährige Russel Shirley* tot in seiner Wohnung aufgefunden, nachdem er* 72 Stunden* lang *Diablo III* gespielt hat und dann dabei einen Herzinfarkt erlitt.


*Ursache:*


> Allerdings muss man sagen, dass der Verstorbene* laut Angehörigen und Freunden* schon vorher *gesundheitliche Probleme* hatte und auch mit *Gewichtsproblemen und Atmungsstörungen* zu kämpfen hatte.


Diablo III - Tod eines Menschen wird fälschlicherweise mit dem Spiel in Verbindung gebracht! – Diablo 3 – D3 Fanseite

Ich glaube man muss nicht noch viel erklären, warum jemand der durch gesundheitliche Probleme in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt ist, zu Computerspielen oder Fernsehen neigt.

Wobei das natürlich trotzdem ein extremes Beispiel war, aber die Schuld bei dem Computerspiel zu suchen ist nicht besonders nachvollziehbar.


----------



## TheChicky (28. Oktober 2012)

@ MisterSmith und Jabberwocky

Ihr habt glaub ich nicht ganz verstanden worauf ich hinaus will. Ich sprach von "potentiellen" Schaden, also der Gefahr, immer länger stundenlang jeden Tag vor dem Computer zu verbringen in irgend einer Fantasiewelt und sich vom wirklichen Leben da draußen abzukapseln. Man bekommt über kurz oder lang Haltungsschäden, vereinsamt, baut körperlich und geistig ab, vernachlässigt Familie, Freunde, usw. Sind es nicht die vielen WOW Süchtigen, über die sich so viele in diesem Forum selbst lustig gemacht haben? Wenn man aber im selben Glashaus sitzt sollte man nicht mit Steinen werfen und ein gesundes Maß an Selbstreflexion hat noch niemand geschadet.

Das wird dir natürlich nicht passieren, wenn du pro Woche 2 oder 3 Stunde spielst, wenn es aber 20 oder 30 Stunden sind, wird es sehr bedenklich. Und die Gefahr, dass dies passiert ist nun mal bei Computerspielen ungleich höher als bei allen anderen Hobbies. Und dann vergeht viel zu viel Zeit für eine - ich denke das ist im Grunde uns allen klar - völlig nutzlose Beschäftigung, die man anderweitig wesentlich sinnvoller nutzen könnte und man vernachlässigt die wichtigen Dinge im Leben.

Es gibt nun mal gute Gründe, warum Computerspiele hierzulande als Hobby so wenig Akzeptanz finden und einen schlechten Ruf haben. Ich zocke selber hin und wieder etliche Stunden lang und ärgere mich danach jedes Mal über die vergeudete Zeit mit einer völlig sinnlosen Sache. Das ist nicht die Schuld der Computerspiele, oh nein. Das sind oft großartige technische Kunstwerke. Es ist unsere eigene Willensschwäche, weil wir nicht aufhören können...


----------



## hifumi (28. Oktober 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Es ist unsere eigene Willensschwäche, weil wir nicht aufhören können...


 
Im Gegenteil: Es liegt an unserer Willensstärke. Weil wir unbedingt weiter spielen wollen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2012)

Niemand muss sich für etwas rechtfertigen, was er gerne und leidenschaftlich tut. Ein Hobby ist ein Teil von einem, gehört zur Persönlichkeit und warum sollte man das leugnen? Das tun nur irgendwelche 08/15 Menschen, die immer nur das machen, was andere machen oder sagen.
Und wenn ich dann lese:"XY rät...Hänschenklein sagt..." Das ist völlig wurscht. Man muss sich für kein Hobby schämen, im Gegenteil. Und wenn andere in ihrer von Vorurteilen geprägten Welt darüber negativ urteilen wollen, dann ist das ihre Sache.
Das Problem heutzutage sind doch eher die Menschen, die mit einer Schablone durch die Welt laufen und jeder der nicht dort hinein passt, der ist nicht normal, krank, böse, süchtig oder was auch immer.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Oktober 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> ....Es gibt nun mal gute Gründe, warum Computerspiele hierzulande als Hobby so wenig Akzeptanz finden und einen schlechten Ruf haben. Ich zocke selber hin und wieder etliche Stunden lang und ärgere mich danach jedes Mal über die vergeudete Zeit mit einer völlig sinnlosen Sache. Das ist nicht die Schuld der Computerspiele, oh nein. Das sind oft großartige technische Kunstwerke. Es ist unsere eigene Willensschwäche, weil wir nicht aufhören können...


 Was einem Spaß bereitet sehe ich nicht als vergeudete Zeit an. Und ich habe meine Zweifel, dass die Leute die 20-30 Stunden pro Woche spielen, ohne Computerspiele etwas sinnvolleres machen würden.

Vermutlich würden die dann halt fernsehen oder ähnliches. Ich nutze die Spiele für die Zeit wo ich mich ansonsten langweilen würde und ich würde mir wünschen wenn es wieder Spiele gäbe, bei denen es mir schwer fallen würde aufzuhören.

Aber vielleicht liegt es gar nicht an den Spielen, sondern an meinem Alter von 36 Jahren, kann natürlich auch sein.


----------



## der-jan (29. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Was einem Spaß bereitet sehe ich nicht als vergeudete Zeit an. Und ich habe meine Zweifel, dass die Leute die 20-30 Stunden pro Woche spielen, ohne Computerspiele etwas sinnvolleres machen würden.
> 
> Vermutlich würden die dann halt fernsehen oder ähnliches. Ich nutze die Spiele für die Zeit wo ich mich ansonsten langweilen würde und ich würde mir wünschen wenn es wieder Spiele gäbe, bei denen es mir schwer fallen würde aufzuhören.
> 
> Aber vielleicht liegt es gar nicht an den Spielen, sondern an meinem Alter von 36 Jahren, kann natürlich auch sein.



und du spielst auch 20-30 stunden die woche? bist du beamter? haste geerbt? ne reiche ehefrau? oder bist du vielleicht ein (b-) promi?

bin 35 und freu mich wenn ich mal ein wochenende über das andere so 2-3 stunden zeit zum spielen finde
ich mein in unserem alter brauch man ja auch irgendwie schlaf und kann nicht wie in studentenzeiten durch die nacht zocken


----------



## Daishi888 (29. Oktober 2012)

Wie man eurer diskussion schon merk, ist das, wie ich finde, ein schwieriges thema, da wir uns immer noch in einer art generationsumbruch befinden, in der alte nicht mit pc aufgewachse menschen auf das gegenteil trifft. Ich denke die standpunkte sind klar. Fakt ist allerdings auch das eigentlich jeder meiner freunde ca. 15 std die woche zocken und das sind schon ein paar um es gelinde auszudrücken. Das wäre auch gleich der beweis, dass zocker, so wie ich, auch noch viele freunde haben. Zudem sind unter diesen vermeintlichen vielzockern auch väter und ja sogar auch mütter dabei. Desweiteren haben auch alle einen vollzeit job. Leider haben eben viele, egal ob alt oder jung diese schablonen oder schubladendenken, was im grunde die wurzel des schlechten rufs der zocker zu sein scheint. Ich bin kein 0815 mensch, aber ich gucke mir die leute erst mal genauer an bevor ich erzähle, dass ich gerne auch mal länger zocke, ohne schlechtest gewissen weil die zeit mal wieder so davongeflossen ist. Wenn man da an den falschen mit vorurteilen behafteten menschen, gerade in der arbeitswelt, gerät, fählt man schnell in ungnade.... Sorry für die kleinschrift. Habe auf dem handy geschrieben


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2012)

Also das irgendwelche Ewig Gestriegen eine Schlechte Meinung haben, liegt aber auch eher daran das es eben Ewig Gestriege sind.
Das gab´s vorher schon mit Actionfilmen oder bösem Heavy Metal oder noch viel böserer Beatmusik und wenn man mal so alte Beatles-Konzertausschnitte sieht, die ähnliches Geblubber verursacht haben, das sind alles Leute die inzwischen Rente beziehen


----------



## Daishi888 (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja das muss nicht sein. Habe hier auf arbeit im it-bereich paar leute, die auch eher schlecht übers zocken denken, mir dann aber auch erzählen dass sie sonntags 4-5 stunden auf der couch gammeln und nix gemacht haben. Das sind eben solche mit schablone oder zu wenig weitsicht um über den tellerrand honaus gucken zu können... Leider.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Oktober 2012)

20-30 Std. pro Woche zocken ist doch keine große Schwierigkeit, selbst für Arbeitnehmer mit Vollzeitjob. Bei Menschen mit Kindern, Geschäftsführern, etc. könnte es zwar etwas schwieriger werden, aber nur unwesentlich.
Freizeit haben die meisten Leute mehr als genug, sie kommen unter der Woche um 17 Uhr nach Hause und gehen um Mitternacht ins Bett. Wenn man dann aber 3-4 Std. vor der Glotze sitzt, oder auf der Couch rumgammelt, dann bleibt logischerweise kaum noch Zeit für Spiele übrig.


----------



## facopse (29. Oktober 2012)

> Sorry, aber ich halte den Artikel für komplette Augenwischerei. Bei so ziemlich jedem anderen Hobby, sei es Fußballspielen, Fitnessstudio oder freiwillige Feuerwehr, wirst du mehr und nützlichere Dinge fürs wirkliche Leben tun als beim Zocken. Sei es die eigene Gesundheit, soziale Interaktion, frische Luft, ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit, etc.


 
Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Die Hobbies, die du hier aufzählst, haben eines gemein: körperliche Aktivität. Sind sie deswegen besser als andere Hobbies?
Was ist mit Schach, Modellbau, Sammeln, Zeichnen, Kreuzworträtsel lösen etc.? Sind all das "bessere" und sinnvollere Hobbies als Zocken, nur weil sie in unserer Gesellschaft mehr Anerkennung genießen?




> Und genau deswegen ist zB auch tunlichst davon abzuraten in einem Bewerbungsgespräch - wenns nicht grad als Redakteur bei der PCGames ist - zu sagen, dein Hobby wäre Computerspielen. Dicker Minuspunkt.


 
...wenn man einen engstirnigen Chef vor sich sitzen hat, der zu Vorurteilen neigt, sich seine Meinung durch fragwürdige Medienberichte bildet und wahrscheinlich ein entsprechendes Alter vorzuweisen hat, hast du möglicherweise sogar recht. Ob man einen solchen Chef haben möchte, stelle ich mal in den Raum.



> Und es wird auch keinen Psychologen, Arzt oder sonstigen Erziehungs- und Lebensberater geben, der dir raten wird, dir als Hobby (für die Kinder) Computerspielen auszusuchen.


 
Computerspiele sind ein sehr weitreichendes Gebiet. Vom Lernprogramm bis zum Glücksspiel kann alles unter diesen Begriff fallen.
Mit diesem Medium ist eine viel größere (Eigen)Verantwortung verbunden als mit anderen Hobbies. 
Darum wundert es mich nicht, dass Menschen mit Problemen zu einem solchen Hobby eher abgeraten wird.
Einer suizidgefährdeten Person sollte man schließlich auch nicht dazu verhelfen, ihre Leidenschaft für's Autofahren, Bergsteigen/Klettern, Handwerken (mit gefährlichen Werkzeugen), Modelleisenbahnen usw. zu entdecken.



> Computerspielen macht Spaß und in Maßen ist es auch in Ordnung. Doch der potentielle Schaden ist im Verhältnis zum sehr zweifelhaften Nutzen bei weitem größer und das sollte man sich auch durch solche skurilen Artikel nicht schönreden.


 


> Ihr habt glaub ich nicht ganz verstanden worauf ich hinaus will. Ich sprach von "potentiellen" Schaden, also der Gefahr, immer länger stundenlang jeden Tag vor dem Computer zu verbringen in irgend einer Fantasiewelt und sich vom wirklichen Leben da draußen abzukapseln. Man bekommt über kurz oder lang Haltungsschäden, vereinsamt, baut körperlich und geistig ab, vernachlässigt Familie, Freunde, usw. Sind es nicht die vielen WOW Süchtigen, über die sich so viele in diesem Forum selbst lustig gemacht haben? Wenn man aber im selben Glashaus sitzt sollte man nicht mit Steinen werfen und ein gesundes Maß an Selbstreflexion hat noch niemand geschadet.
> 
> Das wird dir natürlich nicht passieren, wenn du pro Woche 2 oder 3 Stunde spielst, wenn es aber 20 oder 30 Stunden sind, wird es sehr bedenklich. Und die Gefahr, dass dies passiert ist nun mal bei Computerspielen ungleich höher als bei allen anderen Hobbies. Und dann vergeht viel zu viel Zeit für eine - ich denke das ist im Grunde uns allen klar - völlig nutzlose Beschäftigung, die man anderweitig wesentlich sinnvoller nutzen könnte und man vernachlässigt die wichtigen Dinge im Leben.


 
Sämtliche "potentielle Schäden", die mit Gaming in Verbindung gebracht werden, sind auf einen verantwortungslosen Umgang mit diesem Medium zurückzuführen.
Warum spricht denn niemand bspw. von Hobbyköchen, die aufgrund ihres Hobbys mit Übergewicht und allen damit verbundenen (Gesundheits-) Problemen zu kämpfen haben? Oh, ich vergaß. Der Nutzen bringt das alles schon wieder in's Gleichgewicht. Köstliche Speisen sind in unserer Gesellschaft nun mal hoch angesehen.

Was den Nutzen von Videospielen angeht: Er ist nicht immer eindeutig ersichtlich und stellt sich für jeden Menschen anders dar.
Gerne nenne ich dir ein paar Beispiele, welchen Nutzen mir Videospiele bringen und gebracht haben:

- In meiner Kindheit kam es zu Freundschaften, die bis heute andauern.
- Videospiele haben meine Faszination für die IT geweckt und mich zu dem gemacht, was ich heute bin: IT-Systemadministrator.
- Ist es nicht auffällig, dass sich vor allem PC-Spieler überdurchschnittlich gut mit PCs auskennen?
- In einer schwierigen Phase meines Lebens griff ich nicht zu Alkohol und Zigaretten, sondern zu Maus + Tastatur bzw. Controller.
- Ich liebe es, knifflige Rätsel zu lösen und mein Können auf die Probe stellen zu lassen. Daran habe ich meine größte Freude.
- Spiele sind wie ein "Snapshot" eines Lebensabschnitts. Spiele ich ein Spiel vergangener Tage, kommen Erinnerungen und Gefühle aus der jeweiligen Zeit wieder hoch, die ohne diesem Spiel vermutlich bis an mein Lebensende vergessen geblieben wären.

Nur, weil aus dem Gaming nicht unmittelbar ein handfestes Produkt hervorgeht, ist dieses Hobby noch lange nicht nutzlos.



> Es gibt nun mal gute Gründe, warum Computerspiele hierzulande als Hobby so wenig Akzeptanz finden und einen schlechten Ruf haben.


 
Grund Nummer 1 dafür ist die ausgeprägte, deutsche Konservativität. 
Die geringe Akzeptanz und der schlechte Ruf gehen von einer aussterbenden Generation aus, die sich mit diesem Medium niemals (wirklich) befasst hat.
In den letzten Jahren beobachte ich aber eher eine steigende Akzeptanz von Videospielen, selbst bei älteren Generationen.
Videospiele sind dank Nintendo Wii, DS, und Smartphones längst bei den Nichtspielern aller Altersklassen und Geschlechter angekommen. 
Selbst Shooter verlieren nach und nach ihr schlechtes Image, nachdem mittlerweile ein "Call of Duty" im Haushalt fast so normal ist wie ein herkömmlicher Actionfilm.

Ergo: Das Fundament der geringen Akzeptanz und des schlechten Rufs von Computerspielen basiert auf Vorurteilen, Unwissenheit und Angst vor etwas Neuem.



> Ich zocke selber hin und wieder etliche Stunden lang und ärgere mich danach jedes Mal über die vergeudete Zeit mit einer völlig sinnlosen Sache. Das ist nicht die Schuld der Computerspiele, oh nein. Das sind oft großartige technische Kunstwerke. Es ist unsere eigene Willensschwäche, weil wir nicht aufhören können...


 
Wenn dein aktuelles Hobby für dich Zeitverschwendung ist, solltest du dich schleunigst nach einem anderen umsehen.


----------



## der-jan (29. Oktober 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> 20-30 Std. pro Woche zocken ist doch keine große Schwierigkeit, selbst für Arbeitnehmer mit Vollzeitjob. Bei Menschen mit Kindern, Geschäftsführern, etc. könnte es zwar etwas schwieriger werden, aber nur unwesentlich.
> Freizeit haben die meisten Leute mehr als genug, sie kommen unter der Woche um 17 Uhr nach Hause und gehen um Mitternacht ins Bett. Wenn man dann aber 3-4 Std. vor der Glotze sitzt, oder auf der Couch rumgammelt, dann bleibt logischerweise kaum noch Zeit für Spiele übrig.


 
entschuldige wenn ich so neugierig bin - aber solche worte kommen von... wem genau? wie alt bist du? was bist du beruflich? single oder in beziehung?


----------



## Vordack (29. Oktober 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> entschuldige wenn ich so neugierig bin - aber solche worte kommen von... wem genau? wie alt bist du? was bist du beruflich? single oder in beziehung?


 
Also wenns nur nach der Freizeit geht stimme ich ihm zu. Wenn es nach der Freizeit geht die ich "über" hab nachdem ich meinen anderen Hobbys und dem normalen Freizeitgeschäft nachgegangen bin, dann sieht es anders aus. Aber so 1-2 Stunden Abends ist noch drin.

Fürs Protokoll:

36
Alleine wohnend
Vollzeitjob


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> 20-30 Std. pro Woche zocken ist doch keine große Schwierigkeit, selbst für Arbeitnehmer mit Vollzeitjob. *Bei Menschen mit Kindern, Geschäftsführern, etc. könnte es zwar etwas schwieriger werden, aber nur unwesentlich*.


 Ho ho, das glaubst aber auch nur du.
Du weist gar nicht wieviel Zeit Kind und Frau beanspruchen, und nur mal unter uns: Beide haben auch ein Recht darauf. Ich würde ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen wenn ich täglich oder in unabrückbarer Regelmäßigkeit vor der Kiste sitzen würde, während die Dame auch etwas gemeinsame Zeit oder der Sohnemann unter der Woche für die wenige Zeit bis zur Schlafenszeit entsprechende Aufmerksamkeit vom Vater haben möchte.
In einer Kalenderwoche komme ich "schöngerechnet" vielleicht auf 5 - 6 Stunden, aber 20 - 30 Std. wären in meiner aktuellen Lebenslage purer Luxus und gar nicht umsetzbar. 
Wenn mal die Bude frei ist, sprich bei einem freien Tag oder wenn Frau mitsamt Kind außer Haus sind, dann schaffe ich es vielleicht noch ein paar Stunden rauszukitzeln, aber das ist eher eine Seltenheit.
Und es soll auch Abende geben, wo man bewusst den Daddelapparat auslässt, weil man - wenn man eh täglich 8 Stunden auf der Arbeit mit PC-Arbeiten zu tun hat - einfach mal vom Moni loskommen möchte.

33 Jahre
verheiratet
1 Sohn (4 Jahre alt)


----------



## der-jan (29. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also wenns nur nach der Freizeit geht stimme ich ihm zu. Wenn es nach der Freizeit geht die ich "über" hab nachdem ich meinen anderen Hobbys und dem normalen Freizeitgeschäft nachgegangen bin, dann sieht es anders aus. Aber so 1-2 Stunden Abends ist noch drin.
> 
> Fürs Protokoll:
> 
> ...



das klingt zumindest nachvollziehbarer - man muss ja auch mal die wohnung sauber machen, papierkram erledigen, kochen, will andere leute treffen, etc - ich bin ingenieur - da fällt am arbeitstag nicht nach 8 h der hammer - daher komm ich wie gesagt nur hier und da am wochenende zum spielen - 35, allein wohnend, vollzeitjob


----------



## Daishi888 (29. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also wenns nur nach der Freizeit geht stimme ich ihm zu. Wenn es nach der Freizeit geht die ich "über" hab nachdem ich meinen anderen Hobbys und dem normalen Freizeitgeschäft nachgegangen bin, dann sieht es anders aus. Aber so 1-2 Stunden Abends ist noch drin.
> 
> Fürs Protokoll:
> 
> ...



Das erklärt einiges *hust* 
Nein das war nur spaß! Nichts für ungut.


 Bin auch vollzeit tätig, abgesehn von den paar minuten, in denen ich hier meine meinung kund tu oder besser gesagt ich euch auf die nase binde 
Habe zu allem überfluss noch eine Freundin  und komme mit den jahren auch immer weniger zum zocken. Schaffen könnte ich die 20-30 std schon nur bleibt dann zwangsläufig früher oder später auch was liegen. Ob es dann die freundin ist oder nur das geschier bleibt dann abzuwarten....


----------



## Exar-K (29. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also wenns nur nach der Freizeit geht stimme ich ihm zu.


Und genau das meinte ich ja auch. Die reine Freizeit dürfte die erwähnten 20-30 Std. pro Woche normalerweise sogar überschreiten. Wieviel man von dieser Freizeit nun in Spiele oder andere Aktivitäten versenkt, sei jedem selbst überlassen. Mir ging es nur darum zu verdeutlichen, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, da die leicht provokante Frage nach Reichtum/Erbe/Beamtentum aufkam. 


PS: Ich bin ebenfalls voll berufstätig.


----------



## der-jan (29. Oktober 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur darum zu verdeutlichen, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, da die leicht provokante Frage nach Reichtum/Erbe/Beamtentum aufkam.
> .



ist interessant zu sehen, daß jemand der sich "per amt" um den guten ton im forum kümmern sollte bei anderen posting "leichte provokation" vermutet und dann mit  





> Wenn man dann aber 3-4 Std. vor der Glotze sitzt, oder auf der Couch rumgammelt, dann bleibt logischerweise kaum noch Zeit für Spiele übrig.


 daher kommt


----------



## Exar-K (29. Oktober 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> und du spielst auch 20-30 stunden die woche? bist  du beamter? haste geerbt? ne reiche ehefrau? oder bist du vielleicht  ein (b-) promi?





der-jan schrieb:


> bei anderen posting "leichte provokation" vermutet


 Ah ok, deine Frage war wertneutral gestellt. Sorry, mein Fehler. 
Übrigens, den Ausdruck "Couch gammeln" habe ich dem vorherigen Posting entliehen, falls du dich jetzt wirklich daran aufhängen willst. Wie auch immer, inhaltlich scheint das Thema dann wohl ausdiskutiert zu sein, wenn mit sowas angefangen wird.


----------



## der-jan (29. Oktober 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ah ok, deine Frage war wertneutral gestellt. Sorry, mein Fehler.
> Übrigens, den Ausdruck "Couch gammeln" habe ich dem vorherigen Posting entliehen, falls du dich jetzt wirklich daran aufhängen willst. Wie auch immer, inhaltlich scheint das Thema dann wohl ausdiskutiert zu sein, wenn mit sowas angefangen wird.



natürlich wertneutral, ist erben, reich heiraten etc etwa was abwertendes? ich persönlich würde gegen keins der beiden sachen einwände haben und beamte hab ich im freundeskreis - wertend wäre c prominent gewesen - ein b prominent ist halt einer den nicht jeder kennt - also kann man danach fragen...

und was soll " "wenn mit sowas angefangen wird"? 
wenn du provakation unterstellst denn ist ja wohl natürlich, daß man darauf reagiert... oder bist du gewohnt daß alle nach deiner pfeife tanzen und du alles ohne gegenwind schreiben kannst? 

denk mal drüber nach und verbessere mal deine fertigkeiten wenns geht (ggf findest sich ein passendes spiel? 
schönen tag noch


----------



## TheChicky (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es ja schon etwas skuril, wenn sich hier ausgerechnet Gamer über Vorurteile der "älteren Generation" über sie als Zocker beschweren, in einem Forum (da sind aber alle Foren gleich), das von Vorurteilen und verächtlicher Geringschätzung gegenüber Alles und Jeden nur so wimmelt, sogar untereinander (WOW-Spieler, Apple-Käufer, NVIDIA vs AMD, Windows/Linux, etc...)  

Ein auffälliges Spiegelbild der momentanen Piratenpartei: Untereinander total zerstritten, ohne Inhalte und klare Linie, nur ein Shitstorm nach dem andern


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Oktober 2012)

@der-jan
Wie kommst du darauf dass ich 20-30 Stunden pro Woche spiele? Dann habe ich möglicherweise irgendwas falsch geschrieben. Wenn ich wollte könnte ich das und würde nicht im Traum daran denken mich dafür zu rechtfertigen.

Aber ich habe seit Wochen überhaupt nicht mehr gespielt und das sage ich nur weil es einfach so ist, leider.

Ich kenne Chefs die könnten noch viel mehr Stunden als die genannten spielen, z. B. auch in der Arbeit in ihrem Büro, aber das immer gleich von Rentnern oder Arbeitslosen gesprochen wird, ist wohl populär.

Hier gab es vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Aussage von Peter Molyneux, bei der er von der Putzfrau beim Musik hören gestört wurde...

Viel mehr muss man denke ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2012)

*kann gelöscht werden*


----------



## der-jan (29. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @der-jan
> Wie kommst du darauf dass ich 20-30 Stunden pro Woche spiele? Dann habe ich möglicherweise irgendwas falsch geschrieben. Wenn ich wollte könnte ich das und würde nicht im Traum daran denken mich dafür zu rechtfertigen...



Was ist das - daß sich so viele immer angegriffen fühlen? Wird die letzten Jahre immer stärker dieser Trend...
Es ging mir nicht darum daß Du Dich "rechtfertigen" sollst - ich hab echt die Frage gestellt weil ich mir es nicht vorstellen kann, daß wirklich der Großteil der Leute jenseits des Studium, jenseits der Berufsschulzeit etc - so viel Zeit fürs Spielen aufwenden.
Klar wird es Berufstätige geben, die neben ihren 8-9 Stunden Arbeit, neben der Hausarbeit, neben den sozialen Verpflichtungen etc sowiel Zeit jede Woche ins Spielen investieren - aber wie gesagt das wird auf keinen Fall der Großteil sein - zumindest nicht der Großteil derer die Spiele kaufen - die also durch ihren Konsum bestimmen was im Angebot ist - wohin sich die Spieleindustrie - "das Hobby Spielen" entwickelt hat und weiter entwickeln wird.

Darum ging es mir - wenn man in Spieleforen "gebündelt" die 3-4 Handvoll Leuten findet - die eben jede Woche ihre 20-30 Stunden immer noch spielen (was wir bestimmt alle mal gemacht haben - ich zur Studentenzeit - weil erst da hab ich mit Videospielen angefangen, andere in ihrer Kindheit etc) dann sollten die sich zumindest klar sein - daß sie nicht ihre Ansichten auf die gesamter Spielwelt extrapolieren sollten .

Die Ansichten von Exar-K finde ich zb schon sehr weltfremd.

Was Spieler oder neuerding "Gamer" scheinbar nicht lernen ist daß nicht jeder ein Gegner ist, daß man sich nicht immer in ner Instanz steckt und sich gegen jeden behaupten muss


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Oktober 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> Klar wird es Berufstätige geben, die neben ihren 8-9 Stunden Arbeit, neben der Hausarbeit, neben den sozialen Verpflichtungen etc sowiel Zeit jede Woche ins Spielen investieren - aber wie gesagt das wird auf keinen Fall der Großteil sein - zumindest nicht der Großteil derer die Spiele kaufen - die also durch ihren Konsum bestimmen was im Angebot ist - wohin sich die Spieleindustrie - "das Hobby Spielen" entwickelt hat und weiter entwickeln wird.


 Ich glaube bei deiner Rechnung hast du wohl das Wochenende vergessen. Ich schlafe in der Regel 6 Stunden. Das sind am Wochenende 12, zieht man die von den 48 ab, hat man 36 Stunden übrig.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du einen Putzfimmel oder eine 100 m² große Wohnung hast, aber wenn man hochwertige Dinge für das Putzen verwendet, geht das doch relativ zügig.

Ich empfehle beispielsweise zum reinigen von Parkettböden den hier:
Leifheit 55341 Bodenreinigungsset Clean Twist System (Bodenwischer + Wischtucheimer): Amazon.de: K


----------



## der-jan (29. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei deiner Rechnung hast du wohl das Wochenende vergessen. Ich schlafe in der Regel 6 Stunden. Das sind am Wochenende 12, zieht man die von den 48 ab, hat man 36 Stunden übrig.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht ob du einen Putzfimmel oder eine 100 m² große Wohnung hast, aber wenn man hochwertige Dinge für das Putzen verwendet, geht das doch relativ zügig.



Das Putzen mache ich unter der Woche weil an nem Werktag komm ich abends eh nicht zu was anderem, zu was Zeitaufwendigerem wie die erwähnten sozialen Verpflichtungen - Familie besuchen, Kino gehen etc - aber danke für den Putztipp - ist ehrlich gemeint - was soll ich wie die meisten hier im Forum nur darauf aus sein sich über mein Gegenüber lustig zu machen um selbst "cool" rüber zu kommen - ich hoffe jeder ist zufrieden mit der Art die er an den Tag legt 

PCG könnte ja auch mal einen Text schreiben "Diese Fertigkeiten bekommt Ihr durchs Zocken nicht vermittelt".


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Oktober 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> - aber danke für den Putztipp - ist ehrlich gemeint -


 Gerne.  Ach so, ich habe mich wohl deshalb angegriffen gefühlt, weil die 20-30 Stunden überhaupt nicht ursprünglich von mir stammten, dass hatte zuvor bereits jemand anderes geschrieben, ich hatte dieses nur aufgegriffen.

Und ob ins Kino gehen cool ist, kann man auch darüber streiten, ich denke da nehmen sich 'Computer spielen' oder auf eine 2 mal 2 Meter Leinwand starren nicht besonders viel. 

Und meine Familie wohnt auch weit verstreut von mir entfernt, wenn ich die wöchentlich besuchen würde, müsste ich Urlaub machen.


----------



## facopse (30. Oktober 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schon etwas skuril, wenn sich hier ausgerechnet Gamer über Vorurteile der "älteren Generation" über sie als Zocker beschweren, in einem Forum (da sind aber alle Foren gleich), das von Vorurteilen und verächtlicher Geringschätzung gegenüber Alles und Jeden nur so wimmelt, sogar untereinander (WOW-Spieler, Apple-Käufer, NVIDIA vs AMD, Windows/Linux, etc...)
> 
> Ein auffälliges Spiegelbild der momentanen Piratenpartei: Untereinander total zerstritten, ohne Inhalte und klare Linie, nur ein Shitstorm nach dem andern



Nach einem derart klassischen Totschlagargument müssen wir uns wohl oder übel geschlagen geben.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, was hat mir das zocken beigebracht?

- Leute die nicht zocken sind boons
- Man kann auch gemütlich vor der Kiste saufen
- Verkatert bringt zocken mehr Spaß als Sport
- Der Computer ist meisst nicht so garstig zu Dir wie die Welt da draussen
- Es ist oft einfacher vorm Rechner zu hocken als aktiv was zu machen
- Der Rechner ist der perfekte Langeweilekiller

Ganz ehrlich, auf viele der Sachen die mich das Zocken gelehrt hat kann ich verzichten


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2012)

... also mir hat "Zocken" in der Tat einiges beigebracht, zum Beispiel gute Englischkenntnisse. 

Durch Spiele wie Police Quest, Space Quest und natürlich Larry saßen wir im Freundeskreis alle mit einem Wörterbuch vor dem PC ... wie sollte man sonst diese Spiele spielen? 

Genauso wie ich damals durch "meinen" Counter-Strike Clan das Organsisieren und Führen von Menschen in frühen Jahren gelernt habe.

Das sind alles tolle Dinge gewesen die ich jetzt ungern missen wollen würde, auch wenn ich damals sicherlich hätte besser in der Schule sein können ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm...
Der Spielerei habe ich Verbesserungen des Schul-Englisch (wobei ich weiterhin gut lokalisierte Spiele bevorzuge) und das allgemeine Interesse an PC-Hardware zu verdanken.
Desweiteren ist es eine verlockende Alternative zu Filmen und hat mir die Augen für wesentlich kostengünstigere Wege der Spielebeschaffung geöffnet, was mit anderen Plattformen von Sony, Microsoft und Co. so nicht möglich wäre.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2012)

... warum schon wieder dieser völlige unnütze Seitenhieb gg. Konsolen? Hier geht es um's Zocken, egal welche Plattform.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum schon wieder dieser völlige unnütze Seitenhieb gg. Konsolen? Hier geht es um's Zocken, egal welche Plattform.


 Das war kein Seitenhieb, sondern eine persönliche (!) Erfahrung. Aus rechnerischer Sicht hole ich weit mehr PC- als Konsolenspiele für den Betrag X heraus. Dank kräftigerer Preisstürze, dank Zeitschriften und andere Quellen.
Muss sich ja nicht mit deinem Denken decken...


----------



## golani79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Weil es hier gerade auch um die Zeit geht, die man in Spiele investiert - ich studiere derzeit, aber 20-30 Stunden würde ich evtl. jetzt in der Anfangszeit vom Semester schaffen.
Damit ist aber relativ schnell Schluss aufgrund des hohen Workloads - da spielt man ab und zu ne kurze Runde um mal abzuschalten, aber richtig intensiv zocken ist da nicht wirklich drinn.

Tja und Computerspiele haben auch mir bzgl. Englischkenntnissen geholfen - eins meiner ersten Adventures war Quest for Glory 1 (damals noch Heroe´s Ques), wo man auch die Befehle noch selber eintippen musst.
Wörterbuch zum Zocken und los ging es


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das war kein Seitenhieb, sondern eine persönliche (!) Erfahrung. Aus rechnerischer Sicht hole ich weit mehr PC- als Konsolenspiele für den Betrag X heraus. Dank kräftigerer Preisstürze, dank Zeitschriften und andere Quellen.
> Muss sich ja nicht mit deinem Denken decken...


Das ist also eine *Fertigkeit*, die du durch's zocken erlernt hast?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist also eine *Fertigkeit*, die du durch's zocken erlernt hast?


 Sagen wir mal, es ist eine Eigenschaft, sich über das Zocken hinaus mit dem Spieleapparat und allem was dazu gehört, auseinander zu setzen. Wenn ich mir über Sparpotentiale oder sinnvolle Investitionen (sei es software- oder hardwarebezogen) Gedanken mache, kann ich schon gehaupten, dass man damit was gelernt hat. 

Im Thread wurden ja auch Begriffe wie Geduld und Ehrgeiz (Fensterinfo "Dark Souls") genannt, und das sind genauso wenig Fertigkeiten im klassichen Sinne.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal, es ist eine Eigenschaft, sich über das Zocken hinaus mit dem Spieleapparat und allem was dazu gehört, auseinander zu setzen. Wenn ich mir über Sparpotentiale oder sinnvolle Investitionen (sei es software- oder hardwarebezogen) Gedanken mache, kann ich schon gehaupten, dass man damit was gelernt hat.
> 
> Im Thread wurden ja auch Begriffe wie Geduld und Ehrgeiz (Fensterinfo "Dark Souls") genannt, und das sind genauso wenig Fertigkeiten im klassichen Sinne.


 
Hehe, Konsolenbashing auf einem ganz neuem Niveau  

Nö, zocken hat mir eigentlich nichts beigebracht.

Englisch konnte ich schon vorher gut, in der Schule war ich schon immer begabt was Puzzles und logisches denken anging, Spiele haben mir nichts beigebracht, mich nur unterhalten.

Obwohl, Teamspeak hat mir was beigebracht. Das es manchmal besser ist wenn man jemanden mutet


----------



## Mothman (30. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Englisch konnte ich schon vorher gut, in der Schule war ich schon immer begabt was Puzzles und logisches denken anging, Spiele haben mir nichts beigebracht, mich nur unterhalten.


Vielleicht hättest du deine Spiele dann auf Deutsch spielen sollen.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest du deine Spiele dann auf Deutsch spielen sollen.


 
Du verstehst eben die Poesie in meiner Aussage nicht


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2012)

Mothman + Vordack:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich will aber die Frau sein. 

Dieses "Now Kiss"-Meme ist echt zum Abfeiern^^


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich will aber die Frau sein.
> 
> Dieses "Now Kiss"-Meme ist echt zum Abfeiern^^


 
*Bassstimmean*
Dann komm her, Schnecke
*Zungerausstreck*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

vordack schrieb:


> *bassstimmean*
> dann komm her, schnecke
> *zungerausstreck*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*grins*


----------



## Mothman (30. Oktober 2012)

Spoiler



Scheiße auf der Sackbehaarung, zeugt von einer Männerpaarung.



So nun sollten wir aber beim Thema bleiben. Dies ist leider nicht der Flirt-Thread.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> So nun sollten wir aber beim Thema bleiben. Dies ist leider nicht der Flirt-Thread.


 Och, es zeigt doch auf sehr exemplarische Weise, wie Spieler auch zwischenmenschlich zueinander finden.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hunde und Enten = NOGO!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hunde und Enten = NOGO!


 Man sollte die Tatsachen nicht verleugnen... 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oramCz8WqzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Mothman (30. Oktober 2012)

Entweder ist das nen sehr kleiner Hund oder eine riesige Ente.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Entweder ist das nen sehr kleiner Hund oder eine riesige Ente.


 Egal, hauptsache kompatibel, auch wenn Vordack was anderes behauptet.


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hunde und Enten = NOGO!


 
oder Motten und Entchen gehen doch sicher


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> oder Motten und Entchen gehen doch sicher


 Uhhhh... Gefährliche Kombi. Auch wenn Enten wahrscheinlich nichts für Motten übrig haben werden, Insekten gehen in Vogelgesellschaft schnell drauf...


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Uhhhh... Gefährliche Kombi. Auch wenn Enten wahrscheinlich nichts für Motten übrig haben werden, Insekten gehen in Vogelgesellschaft schnell drauf...


 
Also gehen Motten und Enten SICHA!°11ElffElfff!!11!!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also gehen Motten und Enten SICHA!°11ElffElfff!!11!!!


Back to topic: Wer hat sonstwas durchs Daddeln gelernt ?! (falls das überhaupt noch jemand interessiert... )


----------



## Mothman (30. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Uhhhh... Gefährliche Kombi. Auch wenn Enten wahrscheinlich nichts für Motten übrig haben werden, Insekten gehen in Vogelgesellschaft schnell drauf...


Und Enten gehen in der Menschengesellschaft schnell drauf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und Enten gehen in der Menschengesellschaft schnell drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Und da heisst es ich (und Vordack) würden am Thema vorbeireden. Ja, ja, auch Community Officers sind nur Menschen mit Fehlern. 

P.S. Sieht nicht gerade lecker aus.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

@Topic

Ich habe durchs daddeln vorallem gelernt daß Brathähnchen mit Pommes am PC schwerer zu essen ist als Pizza


----------



## Mothman (30. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und da heisst es ich (und Vordack) würden am Thema vorbeireden. Ja, ja, auch Community Officers sind nur Menschen mit Fehlern.


Also Fehler .... ja, die mache ich. Aber ein Mensch bin ich nun beim besten Willen nicht. Betrachte dich hiermit als inoffiziell verwarnt.^^



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> P.S. Sieht nicht gerade lecker aus.


Vor allem, dass die Mistdinger selbst in dem Zustand noch urinieren, finde ich dreist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> @Topic
> 
> Ich habe durchs daddeln vorallem gelernt daß Brathähnchen mit Pommes am PC schwerer zu essen ist als Pizza


 ... oder dass die Hitze einer CPU nicht ausreicht, einen gerupften Flattermann (die Ente, nicht die Motte !) gar zu bekommen.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Vor allem, dass die Mistdinger selbst in dem Zustand noch urinieren, finde ich dreist.



Enten sind halt hart kaputtzukriegen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also Fehler .... ja, die mache ich. Aber ein Mensch bin ich nun beim besten Willen nicht. Betrachte dich hiermit als inoffiziell verwarnt.^^


 Pardon, CO *Motte*. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Vor allem, dass die Mistdinger selbst in dem Zustand noch urinieren, finde ich dreist.


 Oder anders ausgedrückt: Selbst wenn man denen den Kopf abschlägt, machen sie weiterhin nur Scheisse...


----------

